
Would you use Kubernetes in your startup? - omehelba
This question is for tech entrepreneurs that are starting up their companies and have worked with Kubernetes before. would you consider Kubernetes for your production workloads for your new startup? do you think it&#x27;s ready? Thinking out loud in term of autoscaling, monitoring, performance and even hiring a team to work with it.
======
amsha
I would go with the simplest solution that lets you ship. For basic web apps,
I find k8s is overkill.

However, once you need service discovery, secret management, auto scaling, etc
k8s is the least bad solution I’ve found. I ended up using GKS but that was
before AWS released a competitor.

------
UK-Al05
K8 on a cloud provider, yes. Self hosted k8s hell no.

------
dyeje
No, it's overkill. Focus on the product, not the infrastructure. You can
switch later if / when it becomes necessary.

------
imauld
k8s is ready. If your company is just starting up it's probably not ready for
k8s.

Unless you're a PaaS company with a large SRE or Ops team off the bat you
likely own't have the resources to maintain a k8s cluster. It's a great piece
of tech but it's quite complex and has a decent amount of overhead. So unless
you happen to have an expert already on your team or your already have a bunch
of services it's probably not worth the effort.

------
roschdal
No.

------
alexnewman
We do use it. It’s fine.

------
gigatexal
No. Not for 1.0

